# Health care in Mexico



## Steve Hazzard (Sep 22, 2007)

One of my major concerns as an American expat in Mexico is health care. I am an insulin dependent diabetic and I require daily injections of two types of insulin and related medications. Without the proper medical attention, diabetes will substantially shorten my life! What is the quality and availability of heath care in Mexico? What about the cost, availability and quality of pharmacy medications? What is the cost and availability of health insurance? What about dental care? Any and all information is appreciated! I will be moving to the city of Cuernavaca which is located 50 miles (75km) south of Mexico City.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are a couple of threads here on health care, so check them out. I take oral diabetes medications, and have never had any trouble finding them on my trips to Mexico.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

You may have to find the right pharmacy which carries your meds, (smaller pharmacies or out in the boonies may not carry what you need) but they are here, and much cheaper. Also, there are many really good endocrinolgists who have also studied in the US and know their stuff. (and they usually speak English very well)

Before you need it, also find out which hospital in your area is best for your needs, if that day ever comes. PPPPP. The healthcare costs in MX are very reasonable. I pay 600 pesos a visit to my endocrinologist, (normally every 3 months) and have never left in less than 45 minutes. Unlike other experiences, he is patient, explains EVERYTHING, and invites questions.


----------

